# ROOT BEER TASTE TEST



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2010)

*                          ~ You're Invited ~*

*I'm always looking for something new and different to post, and for a little summer fun thought I would try getting others involved in my "Great Root Beer Taste Test." I went to various stores today and bought one bottle/can of every brand of rootbeer I could find. And now over the next couple of days I will sample each and see which one I like best. A few of the brands I never heard of, and some are generic like those you find at Wal-Mart, etc. In all I ended up with nine different ones and plan to go out tomorrow again and see if I can find a few more.*

*The way I hope this will work will be to taste test them over the weekend and then on Monday (July 26) post my preference along with a photo of the bottle or can. If you just hate rootbeer and have no interest in participating, I will understand. And if you already know your favorite without doing the taste test, but would like to join in, please wait until Monday or Tuesday to post your comments so as not to influence others. *

*I realize this is a little "off the wall," but I am genuinely curious as to which current brand is liked best, and see if it turns out to be one of brands that has been around for years and years and holds to it's claim (as they all claim) of being "The Best Root Beer In The Good Ol' U.S.A."*

*If you have something to add to this please feel free to do so. Otherwise I hope to hear from you on Monday or Tuesday of next week. And please keep a list of every brand you come home with. I'm also curious to know just how many different brands there are on the market today.*

*Thanks to all ...*

*ROOTBEERBOB  []  *


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2010)

P.S. ~

 I wanted to add the reason for this so called taste test was because I was in one of those fancy gourmet markets the other day and saw several brands of rootbeer I had never heard of. Some of them even made elaborate claims of being around since Moses ... so that's when I decided to give a few of them a try.

 I realize that some of you may live in the boondocks and not have dozens of stores to shop at like I do, especially some of the fancy one's that carry fancy rootbeers ... but just do the best you can and we'll see what develops. And this might also be a good time for some of you to un-cap those still full bottles of rootbeer you've had sitting on your collection shelves for years. That way you can tell us if they actually get better with age ... Lol  []

 Thanks again,

 SPB


----------



## epackage (Jul 22, 2010)

Hands down Boylan's from New Jersey.......


----------



## green dragon (Jul 22, 2010)

gonna have to go hunting now for off brands - gourmet stuff is hard to find up here  even though we have some semi-local bottlers. go figure. 

  look forward to the test and to the list of what off-beat brands you found. 

  ~ AL


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 22, 2010)

P.S. ~  P.S.

 Although I requested for everyone who participates to please wait until Monday or Tuesday of next week to post your favorite brand, I figured it couldn't hurt to share this link for those who need a little help as what to look for. Of course not all of them are still around. But it will give you some idea as to the popularity of rootbeer over the years.

 SPB

 Rootbeer Brand Link :   http://rootbeer.net/RootBeerBrands.html


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> Hands down Boylan's from New Jersey.......


 

 Gotta agree with Jim on the Boylan's! Up by the river near Seneca Junction, The local 'red brothers' (Seneca's) have a log cabin smoke shop, they carry Boylan's there,.....for awhile Laur and I would try a different flavor each visit.....[] Good stuff.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 23, 2010)

An excuse to buy some root beer.  I like it!  Yes, the Boylan's is very good.  I'm not a Root Beer fanatic, but I'll drink it.  I think Stewart's is pretty good too.


----------



## div2roty (Jul 23, 2010)

barqs, but that might be because i own a hutch


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 23, 2010)

BOYLANS! Funny, though, I used to prefer root beer to birch beer and have found that I now prefer birch beer. 

 That's what I was drinking at Shupps Grove... it also comes in a nice glass, acl, embossed bottle and is made with real sugar.... you've gotta respect that! 

 Someone's gotta give A-Treat a test.. they have good soda... LOVE their Grapefruit![]

 Let me know when the Dr Pepper taste test is going on... I'll get some Dr Weis, Dr W, Dr Thunder, Dr Bob... (ps, I like them all better than Dr Pepper - not sure why)


----------



## celerycola (Jul 23, 2010)

This may be considered off topic but I bought a 12 pack of pineapple Fanta today.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 23, 2010)

We're not really supposed to talk about rootbeer until next week anyway.... A-Treat makes Pineapple soda also. I drank some Caribbean brand in Grand Cayman years ago and that was the best Pineapple soda I ever had. Drank it every day!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 23, 2010)

Too funny Kate,....I was saving the acl Boylans for awhile, but they somehow got accidentally sent to the recycle bin![] 

 P.S.He!! -Mart's pineapple soda is pretty good.[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 23, 2010)

I have 2 in my car and I haven't decided what to do with them yet! They'll probably end up rare because we recycle so much these days. At least it gives you an excuse to by more! We picked it up at the beer distributor, where you can mix & match and it's a little cheaper than most places I see it for sale. (Yes - can you tell I'm from PA... do others even know what a beer distributor is?)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 23, 2010)

How about the six pack carry out limit, Do you guys have that, if you buy beer at an eatery? Here's some other soda thats REALLY good that I may have posted sometime ago here....Their rootbeer might even give the Boylans a run, but their Birch Beer! good stuff!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 23, 2010)

Sarsasparilla ~ Also vr. good!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 23, 2010)

They have it on draft at Musikfest... that's when I usually drink Kutztown Birchbeer.... that's local stuff, too.... you have it up there?


----------



## celerycola (Jul 23, 2010)

> (Yes - can you tell I'm from PA... do others even know what a beer distributor is?)


 
 In Buffalo there are three taps at the sink: hot, cold, and beer. Now that's a public service.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> They have it on draft at Musikfest... that's when I usually drink Kutztown Birchbeer.... that's local stuff, too.... you have it up there?


 

 Yeah Kate,...We have a cool little market shop called the "Grocery Stretcher" run by relocated Mennenite's from down your area,....They turned me onto it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: celerycola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Dennis,...you reffering to Buffalo NY?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 23, 2010)

Heck with it!  Let's go ahead and "pour out" all of our pent-up rootbeer fantasie's and get it over with ...  Lol  []  I'll even lead the pack by saying a draft rootbeer like "A&W" is going to be hard to beat. I realize this is a bottle site and not a keg site ... but I really believe rootbeer was intended to best be enjoyed directly from the "Barrel."  Question is;  How many different walk-in rootbeer fountains are there around? I only know of two! ... an A&W from "anywhere," and "Mister D'z" on Route 66 in Kingman, Arizona. I honestly think they have developed a formula for rootbeer that truly embraces the romance of  of the American Highway. "Mister D'z" makes their own rootbeer on a daily basis, and enthusiast like me will drive hundreds of miles just to enjoy some of their "home brew." I believe they sell it in bottles now, but do not know where to purchase it except in Kingman. The fine people of Kingman have pulled together and are making their town one of the most popular stops along old Route 66. It is a totally tourist friendly community and they sure have some great rootbeer ta'boot! Not to mention the town is halfway between The Grand Canyon and Las Vegas, which are two of the most colorful "playgrounds" in the west , and two of my favorite places. My vote definitely goes to ...

                      "Mister D'z Rootbeer"

Anyhoo ...  I still plan on doing the taste test over the weekend, and will probably get so sick of rootbeer I will regret this whole thing. Oh well, ... it's like Paul Newman said in the movie "Cool Hand Luke" when he responded as to why he busted the heads off of parking meters with a baseball bat; he replied, "heck, it's just something to do!"   

                      Thanks for stopping by - see ya in a day or less.  []

                                                      SPB


----------



## celerycola (Jul 23, 2010)

> Dennis,...you reffering to Buffalo NY?
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> Joe


 
 Yes, Joe. I live five minutes from the Peace Bridge to Canada.

 Where are you in PA.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't drink A&W on draft without ice cream in it, so yes, it will probably be tough to beat! []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 23, 2010)

*



			And if you already know your favorite without doing the taste test, but would like to join in, please wait until Monday or Tuesday to post your comments so as not to influence others. 

Click to expand...

* 


> Heck with it!  Let's go ahead and "pour out" all of our pent-up rootbeer fantasie's and get it over with ...


 
 Influence others - here?  LOL! []

 So - we're comparing _BOTTLED_ rootbeer to find the best one, right? Or bottled and canned? But not draft since it's clearly superior?


----------



## green dragon (Jul 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> BOYLANS! Funny, though, I used to prefer root beer to birch beer and have found that I now prefer birch beer.
> 
> ...


 

  I agree, I prefer Birch Beer myself. 

  question on that  ACL bottle, I am 'into' gourmet sodas, when I can find them, and  most if not all  modern  small bottlers use  sticker labels ( clear vinyl ) , so acl's are uncommon, would be neat to have a few bottles ( to drink and to save  

   I always liked grapefruit sodas, too - ala Wink...  not sure where to find A treat though, time for a road trip , hunting. 

  ~ AL


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 23, 2010)

A&W is the wife's favorite "brew".  Ya, hard to beat on tap as it should be had.  One of the best rootbeers I have had was home made, in a 5 gallon bucket at a Boy Scout Spring Camp-O-Ree.  But I have only had a select few of commercialy bottled rootbeer.  But I guess the best I have had is Henry Weinhard's  Rootbeer.  Hard to find outside the northwestern states.

 http://www.rootbeerreviews.com/brews/henryweinhard.php


----------



## Stickeygreen4476 (Jul 23, 2010)

Kutztown Birch beer is about tops on my list when I can get it. But I will not turn down an A-Treat or a Pennsylvania Dutch Birch beer


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 23, 2010)

I really didn't expect the response this thread has received - and want to thank everyone for your zealous comments. It appears that rootbeer has a true following afterall. And as far as the so called rules are concerned, because this is a bottle site, I think the final voting should rest with the best bottled rootbeer on the market today. I think most of us agree that draught rootbeer is probably the best ... but since true draught doesn't come in a bottle, maybe it should be eliminated. You decide. Besides, as the following article illustrates, Mr. D'z carmel-flavored rootbeer is, in my biased opinion, going to be hard to beat.  Lol  []  Plus I have the endorsement of Oprah Winfrey to back me up! So that means I get additional votes unless someone comes up with a more influiential endorsement. (Just kidding, of course ... this is all in the spirit of fun and nothing more).

 Thanks again,

 SPB

 Oprahâ€™s root beer discovery gives Route 66 restaurant a big plug.

 By Marvin Robertson








 Kingman, AZ -- The greatest root beer in the world is made and served on Route 66 at Mr. Dâ€™z Kingman restaurant. Americaâ€™s favorite talk show host, Oprah Winfrey, anointed the creamy, carmel-flavored root beer she discovered during a May stop at Mr. Dâ€™z. Oprah sent a courier to Kingman to bring 17 cases of the root beer to Chicago to serve to her studio audience at the Monday, Sept. 18 show. The segment about the Kingman visit by Oprah, her traveling companion Gayle King and the television production crew for the Oprah show. The same show included aerial shots of the Sedona area with Oprah commenting on the beauty of Sedona and the U. S. The segment was the first in a series about a summer road trip across the U.S. the two friends took. Route 66 attracts celebrity visitors from all over the United States and many stop at Mr. Dâ€™z in Kingman for lunch and a cold drink, usually that best in the world root beer recipe developed by Armando Jiminez and his brother Nacho. Michelle Jiminez, Armandoâ€™s wife and co-manager of the restaurant, warns staff members when they are hired that a television appearance is possible. However, Oprah did not make arrangements to stop and Vicky, the waitress who appeared on the Oprah show, did not recognize the celebrity customer at first. Michelle said a recent episode of the Learning Channelâ€™s Biker Build Off was filmed at Mr. Dâ€™z. Local classic car and motorcycle riders make regular stops and hold meetings there to sample Armandoâ€™s excellent food and the creamy carmel root beer.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: celerycola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 We live just before the Pa line in Limestone NY,...Bradford is nearby and my hometown. So you must be somewhere near Niagra St. or Blackrock? I worked in Buffalo in the 80's over near Kensigington and Poultney....


----------



## epackage (Jul 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  green dragon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you like Birch you should try Boylan's Creamy Red, and on tap is to die for if you can get it in your area!!!!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's another endorsement for Mr. D'z Root Beer. However, you will notice that it ranked only 27th from a list of 133 different root beers sampled. It appears this guy Luke, who owns the site, takes his root beer serious. And be sure to click on the other taste-test rankings at the bottom of the page and see where your personal favorite ended up on "Luke's Root Beer Review."  Of course, this is our own taste-test and our personal rankings will likely differ from his. We'll find out soon enough. So far I'd say "Boylan's" is in the lead. But I have to admit I never even heard of it until now. Plus I would like to add that Mr. D'z does in fact come in a bottle, thus making it a bonified contender for this taste-test. The only problem is ... where, except in Kingman, Arizona, can a bottle of it be purchased to support my claim?  Maybe I should do like Oprah did and send a courier out there to pick up about 17 cases for everyone to try ... ya, right. I wish it were that easy.

                           Thanks again and again ... please keep the comments coming.

                                                                  SPB

 Luke Link :   http://www.lukecole.com/Root%20Beer/Luke's%20root%20beers%20-%20MrDz.htm


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 23, 2010)

Boylan's - we had both regular birchbeer & creamy red last weekend. I believe the difference is that the creamy red has vanilla in it. Both are excellent! 

 OK - so - we are skipping cans and finding bottles of ROOT beer...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 23, 2010)

pyshodoodle ~

 Thanks for participating. I see no reason not to include cans, as some current brands are not available in bottles. The main thing I had in mind here was to taste-test "currently available" brands. But I am beginning to realize that not much has changed over the years, and that certain brands are regional just like they used to be back in the day. So it may be impossible for me to sample a Boylan's because I live in the west, just as it is equally difficult for someone back east to sample a Mr. D'z. All things considered, I guess the best we can do is sample the one's available to each of us and go from there.  []

 I'm leaving here shortly to see how many other brands I can find in my immediate area ... but you can be certain I am not driving all the way to Kingman, Arizona (about 250 miles away) just to buy a bottle of pop! I was there about two weeks ago, but for some reason it never even entered my mind to bring some home. 

 Here's a link with some photos of Mr. D'z Diner ...  

http://www.mrdzrt66diner.com/

 [/align]Thanks again,

 SPB


----------



## green dragon (Jul 23, 2010)

we need to set up the " Great ABN Root Beer exchange " .. then we could all pick up a case, and mail em around the country for all to enjoy   

   then come back and report on them  

  ~ AL


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 23, 2010)

ROOT BEER TASTE TEST ... PART II

 I just got back from gathering up a few more brands of root beer ... which also gave me time to re-think this whole thing. As the link below will illustrate, there are 2,541 different brands of root beer, many of which can still be purchased today. It goes without saying this can easily become quite complicated. So if no one objects I would like to change things up a bit and narrow down this so called taste-test to the following ten national brands. That way it will allow more individuals to participate, plus eliminate the obvious confusion. I should have thought of the sooner, but didn't realize at the time that things would develop to this point. So without further ado I would like you to consider the following brands, which I hope will and should be available to everyone from coast to coast. And then after doing your own taste-test list your favorite and after all entries are made we will see which of the ten will wear the crown as being ...

                      ~ THE CURRENT MOST POPULAR NATIONAL BRAND of ROOT BEER ~

                                                    Listed alphabetically ...

 A&W - Barq's - Dad's - Henry Weinhard's - Hires - I.B.C. -  Mug - Sam's (Wal-Mart) - Shasta - Thomas Kemper 

      If I missed a "major" brand please let me know. Otherwise let's please stick with these ten. Thanks.  []

 Below is a link that will boggle your mind regarding the huge variety of root beers. Just click on the brands box on the left side of the home page and go from there. And if you click on the individual brand name by itself a photo/image will pop-up showing a bottle or some other item related to the product. Check it out! It's a lot of fun!

                                    Thanks again for everyone's participation ...

                                                      SODAPOPBOB

        Link to 2,541 different brands of root beer ...  http://www.root-beer.org/index.php


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Boylan's - we had both regular birchbeer & creamy red last weekend. I believe the difference is that the creamy red has vanilla in it. Both are excellent!
> 
> OK - so - we are skipping cans and finding bottles of ROOT beer...


 
 I've tried the creamy red, but didn't know they made a regular Birch Beer. I'll have to keep my eyes open for that the next time I'm down at Tri-City Bev. They bottle the Boylans product there on contract. Look for the TC on your next bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 23, 2010)

The only thing missing from this thread are some good photos. So I thought I would kick-off the weekend with this lineup of Dad's Root Beer bottles. The new 33.8 oz. one on the right is plastic and was just purchased yesterday. I haven't opened it yet but plan to when I do my taste-test tomorrow or Sunday. For some unknown reason I haven't had a Dad's in "years." But I will soon find out if it is still as good as I remember it.   []   The other two bottles are ... 1953 acl ... and 1955 paper label.

 If you have a similar lineup of any of the "ten" brands listed in my last post please share them anytime.

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 23, 2010)

Two Barqs from Kingsport Tenn. Circa 1953 and 1957.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 23, 2010)

I can't believe that Frostie isn't on that list. Left to right 1954, 1955, 1958, 1961, and 1990's all bottled by Tri-City Beverages in Johnson City, Tenn. Frostie is still around, and was based out of Baltimore, MD.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 23, 2010)

What Frostie looks like today.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 24, 2010)

Morb ~

 I considered Frostie as I too have several of the older bottles. But I looked in about a dozen stores and couldn't find it anywhere. I suspected that others might have the same problem which caused me to eliminate it. But if it happens to turn out to be someone's favorite it's okay with me if they choose to list it. The so called rules aren't etched in stone. I just thought it would make things simpler to narrow down the field. By the way, great photos! 

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## ncbred (Jul 24, 2010)

Any particular place you can find these Root Beers that are being mentioned.  I love root beer but you will not find anything besides Mugs, A&W, IBC and Sams Choice around here.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 24, 2010)

Sounds like the best things are made locally and are sold in small regions.  So unless you visit there or have some shipped to you, most of us are out of luck.  Some know this and buy it locally, and sell it on line to those who don't.   BevMo.com seems to be such a place.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 24, 2010)

Of the ten brands listed I was able to round-up nine of them (plus a handfull of gourmet/micro brew varieties). The only one of the ten I was unable to get was the Shasta ... but I know of a place across town that has it in stock and I plan on running over there later today to purchase some. However, I am beginning to realize that this crazy taste-test of mine is considerably more complicated than I initially thought. I say this mainly because of the unavailability of certain brands in certain locals. Thus it may be impossible to come up with a true evaluation. But just for giggles and smiles I intend to follow through with it anyway and ask others who are genuinely interested in participating to do the best you can with however many of the ten brands you have, and we'll see what develops from that.  []

 What I am doing personally is to judge each brand in two categories ... 1. Amount of foaming head produced when poured into a chilled (no ice) glass.  2.  Overall flavor preference.  I have discovered already that I need to test them all at the same time, otherwise (even by taking notes) I forget exactly what one tase like from another. Between sips I rinse my mouth with water and then try the next and the next and so on. Although I have only experimented with this so far, later today I intend to perform the real deal.  One thing I did do this morning was to taste the least expensive of the ten, which was the Sam's Choice that averaged 35-cents per "can", to a micro-brew brand called Virgil's that averaged $1.50 per "bottle." Needless to say the Virgil's was far superior to the Sam's. Which supports the claim ... "You get what you pay for!"  But since Virgil's is one of those regional brands and not one of the ten national brands, I intend to eliminate it from my final taste-test. I mention it here merely as an example of "Good vs Bad."

 I will be back later today or tomorrow with my final results, and hope others will do the same. 

 Thanks to all ...

 SPB

 Virgil's Rootbeer ... $6.00 per four-pack.  Great foam! - Great flavor!  (But not as good as "Mr. D'z")  []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 24, 2010)

After this I intend to focus only on the "ten," but just for the record here is a little more information on the Virgil's. It's really a fantastic rootbeer, and one of the best I have ever had. Apparently others think so too because it won a couple of awards as indicated by the text on the side of the carton. I recommend you try it if available in your area.

 SPB


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 24, 2010)

I've had Virgil's before - I think Boylan's beats it, but I never tried the 2 at the same time.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 24, 2010)

Okay ... you guys/gals are in trouble now!  I just called a Bevmo's store that's about ten miles away and carries Boylan's Rootbeer. I'm driving over there shortly to purchase a 6-pack. I just hope it's worth the drive and is as good as everyone says it is. If not, I'm sending psychodoodle a bill!  Lol   []   I'll report back later after doing a taste-test. Also, the person I spoke with on the phone said they had "all kinds of soda pop."  So I may return home with more than just the Boylan's. Man-o-man, this experiment of mine is getting expensive!

 Later alligators,

 SPB


----------



## Wangan (Jul 24, 2010)

When we were making our own root beer it was Hires only.[][]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 24, 2010)

Skip the Boylan's Cola, btw.... but for later, pick up the birch beer. (We can mix & match here - not sure if you'll be able to do that.)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 24, 2010)

Psycho ~ []

 If possible, I plan to make a list of every brand of "soda pop" they carry. I forgot to ask if they carry the Mr. D'z brand. They may even have a brochure of some kind. We'll talk about a trade later. But I am game to to the idea.

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 24, 2010)

This is your "blow-by-blow" account of what I am calling ...

                      ~  THE GREAT ROOT BEER RUN OF SATURDAY, JULY 24, 2010  ~

 I'm shaved- showered - dressesd and heading down the road to Bevmo's as soon as I post this. Plus I'm stopping at an Antique Row in the area that consist of about ten shops and see if I can find a couple of "keeper" soda bottles to bring home with me and add to my collection. Wish me luck, and I will post an update shortly after I arrive home.  []

                                           SODA "PSYCHOTOO" BOB


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 24, 2010)

I've tried the Virgils, maybe we hillbillies don't know Root Beer as well as you Yankees, but it just did nothing for me. I just wasn't a fan.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 24, 2010)

The Rootbeer Run went okay ... (sort of). The gal from Bevmo that I spoke with on the phone earlier forgot to tell me the only Boylan's they had in stock was the diet version. Or maybe I just forgot to ask the right question. In any event, I bought a bottle of it anyway along with several other brands. I have them chillin' in the frige and will do my taste-test tomorrow. I am glad to report they also had a regular Frostie in stock, and am looking forward to trying it. Some of the others I never heard of, but may be common in some areas of the country. Like I said previously, I will probably be so sick of rootbeer when this is done that I will end up hating all of them.  Lol  []

 Hey Morb ~

 I think you're right about the Virgil's. I originally bought a 4-pack and am already a little tired of it. And as for Hillbillies vs Yankees goes ... you should do a extensive search on where the word Yankee originated and I think you will be surprised what you find.

 Regarding the rest of my little road trip today ... I stopped at a yard sale and bought a hard-to-find San Diego bottle that I'm really excited about. As soon as I'm throught here I plan to tell a little more about it and post some photos in my other thread ... "Out West Sodas."

 Otherwise I'll see ya'all tomorrow after I do my taste-test.

 SPB

 Rootbeers I bought at Bevmo today. Ranging in price from $1.29 to $1.69 per bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 24, 2010)

Here's a Hires bottle I also got today. 1959 - common - but a 8 oz variation I didn't have. I've never seen one that has "Drink" on it. Not bad for $2.00  []


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 25, 2010)

Not bad at all. I know where the term Yankee came from, but the term took on a whole new meaning after the Civil War and Reconstruction. I'm just using it in kidding. My father being from Philly and my mother from the backwoods of Virginia, it's kinda hard to take one side or the other seriously. LOL!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 25, 2010)

My grandfather was from Kentucky and one of 10 children. So I think it's safe to assume I have a few cousins back there somewhere. One of these days I plan to take a trip back east. My dad is still living and is 88 years old. He claims we're hillbillies through and through. []  

 SPB

 My Grandfather - Spanish American War 1898 - age 18


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 25, 2010)

What part of Kentuck you from son? I reckon we might have some kin in common. LOL! Kin to any Howards?

 The funny thing is that I spent the majority of my life trying to distance myself from my raising. As I get older I find myself realizing that there's absolutely nothing wrong with being a hillbilly, and now actually embrace it to a certain degree. Sorry Country music, trailer trash chicks, Budweiser, and jack upped trucks still don't appeal to me. I do love my mountains though, no place better on earth. Plus they make a handy place to hide away in when the gubberment rounds up you Yankees. Snicker. LOL!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd have to break out the family tree stuff for specifics, but gramps was born/raised somewhere in the hills between Bowling Green and Williamsburg, Kentucky. But real near the Tennessee border. His name was Berthol Brown. Born 1880 - Died 1962. And I bet ya a millin' bucks there are still a millin' Brown's running around those hills to this very today.  I don't recognize the name Howard.  But the name Reynolds is connected somehow ???

 See ya later ... "cousin"  []

 SODA "POSSUM" BOB


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 25, 2010)

I've seen this brand on TV.  I may have even tried it, but I can't remember.  They have some flavors that look good.  http://www.myjones.com/store/beverages/pure-cane-soda/12-pack-of-root-beer-jones-pure-cane-soda.html

 Can anyone give a simple explanation of the differences between Sarsaparilla, Root Beer, Birch Beer, etc?  What is the cream flavor in cream soda??


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 25, 2010)

I've never had draught root beer.  I bet it's yummy!  I had no idea it could contain alcohol.  I was looking it up and it seems as if some brands do or did have alcohol in them?  Is this true?  If so, where can I get some?


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 25, 2010)

An aside:  I wonder if you guys might be Melungeon?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 25, 2010)

Seems I spent all my money at the flea markets today and not much left to buy all this Root Beer!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 25, 2010)

RG ~

 Man ... you sure ask a lot of questions. But I like it! I have an inquiring mind myself. Maybe it's you and I who are related.  Lol  []

 1st ... Draught is British for Draft.

 2nd .. This link should answer basic questions regarding Rootbeer vs Sarsaparilla, etc.
http://www.root-beer.org/questions.htm

 3rd .. I don't know of any mixed ancestry in my family, but this link may be of interest to those who  
          would like to know more about the Melungeon race.    
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melungeon   [/align] [/align]
 Thanks for the contributions.[/align] [/align]
 SPB
 [/align]






 [/align]







 [/align]






 [/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 25, 2010)

psycho ~

 Ah ... come on now.  And to make it easy on ya let's do a little side-test with the following.

 1.  A&W
 2.  Barq's
 3.  Mug

 All of these should be available most anywhere. And being as they are sold coast to coast, thus making them the most popularly sold brands nation wide, this might be a more accurate evaluation anyway. Just think of it as the "ROOT BEER TASTE TEST ... PART III"  []   (Seriously).

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 25, 2010)

On top of me spending a little too much money today, my daughter is out of town and her boyfriend lost his debit card and needs me to wire $50 to South Carolina! At least my money gets to go on a trip! 
 Did you do your taste test yet? Just wondering what you thought of Boylans Diet Rootbeer[8|].


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 25, 2010)

psycho ~

 I understand. And, no ... I haven't done the test yet. Just this morning I was given a free $300.00 pass to the well know "Comic-Con" convention here in San Diego. So I am leaving for that shortly and will do the taste-test when I get home this afternoon/evening. Typically you have to purchase passes to the convention a year in advance, and they sell out almost immediately. So I am kind of excited about that. I will tell William Shatner or Lenoard Nemoy you said hello if I happen to cross paths with them.

 "Live long and prosper!"

 SPB


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok - thanks! I saw Uhura and Bones & Sulu in Nassau in 1987. They were on a cruise and we kept bumping into them - at Coral World and at a show on Cable Beach. As I was walking out of the show, everybody was taking my picture & turned out I was right next to Sulu! 
 I'll try to pick up some root beer- we're getting a bad storm now, though. Not sure if I want to get wet... it seems to have made it even hotter!


----------



## green dragon (Jul 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> 
> ~ THE CURRENT MOST POPULAR NATIONAL BRAND of ROOT BEER ~
> ...


 
  well, hunted root beer all weekend on my road trip to upstate NY . 

  interestingly enough, however, only found a few on the top  ten list.  A&W (  in cans and plastic bottles, no glass    ) , Barq's ( plastic bottles ) , Mug ( plastic bottle ) .... did not see any Hires , IBC, Dads.. which should be available locally, hmm 

  going out tonight, might leave a lil early and run past a few  out of the way shops. 

  will post a list and pics  when I get em all together  

  ~ AL 

  way too much time on my hands ? or just as crazy as y'all ??


----------



## green dragon (Jul 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> After this I intend to focus only on the "ten," but just for the record here is a little more information on the Virgil's. It's really a fantastic rootbeer, and one of the best I have ever had. Apparently others think so too because it won a couple of awards as indicated by the text on the side of the carton. I recommend you try it if available in your area.
> 
> SPB


 
   First off, I want to say  that your crazy idea is a good one - has gotten a few ppl, myself included, interested so  

  secondly, please do NOT eliminate the micro brews from the  test, as that is one more item of interest, I look forward to seeing what  local  miocro brews some ppl might post, and will post a few myself, of what  few I did localte. 

  interesting to see the variety,  same as the variety when collecting ACl  and other sodas, and variety is what keeps most of us addicted, I have to think  

  keep em coming. 

  ~ AL 

  heading out soon to hunt more down . ( although I  boycotted the Sams choice, cause it's only in 2 litre bottles, and  I  purchased only what I could find in 'single serve' ) .


----------



## green dragon (Jul 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> I've seen this brand on TV.  I may have even tried it, but I can't remember.  They have some flavors that look good.  http://www.myjones.com/store/beverages/pure-cane-soda/12-pack-of-root-beer-jones-pure-cane-soda.html
> 
> Can anyone give a simple explanation of the differences between Sarsaparilla, Root Beer, Birch Beer, etc?  What is the cream flavor in cream soda??


 
  Jones is one that IS available around here, and I will include in my own  test / roundup . 
  Thier green apple is great . 

  As for the other question,  hope someone answers, as I'm a lil curious meself. 

  ~ AL


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> An aside:  I wonder if you guys might be Melungeon?


 
 Nah I'm not Melungeon, as far as I know. I know I am Irish at least half on my Father's side. My Grandmother looks Native American so I may not be too far from that ancestry, would explain the year round darker skin and my inability to grow a good sized beard. Yet again Mom has been doing genealogy research and has traced Grandma's line back to Ferdinand of Spain, yeah the guy who paid for Columbus' exploration in 1492. There are even more Irish roots on the Howard side of the family, as I have several kin folk, including my younger sister who has a different father, who are flaming red heads.

 I'm a perfect example of the American dream/melting pot, I'm working my butt off and have no real idea of my so called ethnicity, reckon I'm an American Mongrel Dog. I generally refer to myself as Irish, because I'm loud, obnoxious, and really love boiled cabbage & potatoes. LOL!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 25, 2010)

My unexpected side-trip to the interesting but crazy comic book convention threw me off track today, but I did manage enough time to complete the so called Part III of my taste-test. Which included A&W - Barq's - Mug. 

 Here's how it turned out ... listed in order of preference.

 # 1 ...  A&W ... Just darn good rootbeer and hard to beat on a daily basis.  []

 #2  .... Mug ..... Pretty good too, but only when A&W is not available.  []

 #3  .... Barq's... Okay in convienience stores and fast food joints that sell nothing else, but won't buy   
            it otherwise.  []

 Tomorrow I intend to re-test these three along with the other six (minus the Shasta I didn't find) of the top-ten list. And then follow this by testing the fancy micro brews for an overall single favorite.  

 As an interesting side-topic, I stumbled onto a vendor at the comic convention today that was selling stacks and stacks of old advertising stuff. But the only things he had that were soda pop related was a stack of about 40 cancelled checks from the Monteicello, Florida Coca-Cola Bottling Co., and a collection of about 20 Kist paper cups.

 Notice on the check that it is made out to the Owens-Illinois Glass Co.  Hmmm ... I wonder what they were paying for and how many?  Dated Sept. 9, 1941. Of the 40 cancelled checks this was the only one to O.I.G.Co. I can't quite make out the signature, but it looks something like S? Kee??  Maybe someone will recognize it. I should have bought all of the Kist cups, but ended up with just the one.

 See ya'all tomorrow, and thanks for hanging in there. By the way ... Hey Morb ~  I enjoyed your family history brief ... I was impressed how you incorporated the word "root" as in "family roots."  Get it?  Root = Rootbeer !  Lol  [:-]

 SPB


----------



## green dragon (Jul 26, 2010)

well, here is the ones I would up with for the testing. 

  ( and a few non root beers I could not pass up []  ) 

  right to left. 

  - Barqs
  - Stewarts
  - Boylands ( found on trip to upstate NY last weekend ) 
  - Saranac  ( same as above ) 
  - Jones 
  - Virgils ( found local,  that  was unexpected, did try one last night and it was good ) 
  - Polar 
  - A & W 
  - Mug 
  - Adirondack ( in can, this comes in 2 liter bottles, but  never seen in smaller bottles )

  and the non root beers. 

  - Flathead Lake Monster ( this one is Black raspberry, ,but the Wild White Grape I treid was  ok, different  stuff - sadly no root beer, least not when I found these ) . 
  - Polar Run white Birch Beer ( THE BEST )< note it's empty [] 
  - and finally the Tahitian Treat.  only  have found this in cans, at one small store about 45 minutes away, not local at all, strange.  will savor this one at lucnh today  

  there you go, will post results as I drink em, was fun hunting them down, now I havwe enough for a week []

  ~ AL 


  good to drown my sorrows in after  finding out last night my  girlfriend of 18 months is engaged to another man ( go figure ) .....


----------



## JayBeck (Jul 26, 2010)

That Frozen Run Birch Beer is delicious!! I had a bottle of that when I was passing through Pennsylvania a few months. Seemed like it was only available in one area.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 26, 2010)

green dragon ~

 Good job!  I'll be "root'n" for you and look forward to your results. Too early here in the west (9:15 AM) to be drinkin' rootbeer ... (I'm still savouring my morning coffee), but intend to do my own taste-test later. I thought about buying some of those other flavored sodas too, but had my hands full with the rootbeers.  I saw one brand called "Shirley Temple" and believe it was a combination of some form of 7up and cherry. But personally I'm more of a Roy Rogers guy, which I still fix on ocassion and is Coke with cherry juice. I loved it as a kid and still do.  []

 Later,

 SPB


----------



## green dragon (Jul 26, 2010)

The Shirley Temple was good, had one  Sunday . cheery cream sort of  drink, good flavor. 

  Tried a coupel for lunch  - so far. 

  Barq's - not bad, not sure my fave, but have mnore to go . 

  Adirondack, not real great,  edible, but nothign special, not one I'd make a habit of. 

  more to follow, not sure I can drink 10 bottles in one afternoon, lol 

  ~ AL


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 26, 2010)

Tahitian Treat is good but seems to be wayyyyy too sweet.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 26, 2010)

Tahitian Treat is rather hard to find in many areas.  Around here, I could only find it in 2 liters.  But Kroger just started carying the 12 pack cans...  It's one of my wife's faves, along with orange crush and DEW!

 Tahitian Treat is just carbonated Hawaiian punch. []


----------



## mgardziella (Jul 26, 2010)

OK SodaPopBob, I disagree with your common root beer rating completely! lol  This is my list:
 1. Barq's
 2. A&W (best for floats though)
 3. Mug (Downright nasty)

 Faygo and Dad's root beer fit somewhere in between A&W and Mug.  But the BEST root beer in the world has to be the Michigan Brewery's Miner's brew.  It's a small company from my hometown that makes the best root beer in the world, no joke.  It's really hard to find and I only get to drink it a few times a year, but it's a real treat.  http://www.michiganbrewing.com/Default.aspx
 I'll have to try some Boylan's soon.  Thanks for the taste test idea, it was fun!


----------



## green dragon (Jul 26, 2010)

ok, finished up the phase 1 tests of the mass market  brews.  in order.  

  1) gotta stick with the ole A&W , though will test it against the microbrews tommorrow. 

  2) Mug, good but not  A&W

  3) Barqs. good, not super special , least to me. ( finishing the bottle up as I type ) 

  4) Polar,  similar taste to Barqs,  no caffeine, but maybe  anise or similar flavoring. 

  5) Adirondack - just sort of blah, nothign special, or strong taste as the others ( note this one was canned, and drank from the can, so may have had an inpact ) . 

  all in all, interesting experiment, will try the others tomorrow  and  beyond. 

  ~ AL


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 26, 2010)

Now that I've completed my taste-test, what am I supposed to do with a dozen-plus bottles of "opened" rootbeer?  Gee ... I know! I'll save the bottles and collect them! What a novel idea. []

    I'm going to cut right to the chase and declare that the best root beer I sampled today was ...

                                                             ~ FAYGO ~ 

 It is so dang good I am already making plans to go back to Bevmo's to purchase some more. It is "Everything" I want a root beer to be and "HIGHLY RECOMMEND" it to everyone. As the label indicates; it is a draft style, Est. in 1907, and made in Detroit, Michigan. Other than this I know nothing about it, nor have I researched it yet to find out more about the company history or what one of their original/earlier bottles looks like.

 As for the others, here are my notes from the top ten (I replaced Shasta with Frostie).  Plus I will follow up with some notes (likely on a seperate page) from my gourmet taste-test. But hands-down Faygo gets my overall vote.  Way to go Faygo!  []

 Please note that in some cases I will be using the term "skunky" as it best describes what some people refer to as "aftertaste."  

 #1   A&W  ........................   I still like it best of the everyday brands.
 #2   Thomas Kemper .........   Extremely Good.
 #3   Henry Weinhard's .......   Very Good.
 #4   Frostie .......................   Good - I think it would be better in a rootbeer float.
 #5   Mug ...........................   Just good.
 #6   Dad's .........................   Just good.
 #7   Hires ..........................   Just good.
 #8   I.B.C. ........................    So-so almost skunky.
 #9   Barq's ........................   Blah/skunky
 #10 Sam's Choice .............   Downright skunky.

                 Please stay tuned for my final posting regarding the so called gourmet brands. 

                                                                Thanks,

                                       SODA "BURP!" BOB  ...  Oops, excuse me!


          And it even has a true ACL ... unlike those other clear plactic "stick-on's" I don't like!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 26, 2010)

Even though "Faygo" is at the top of the list, the remaing other brands are in random order as it is too difficult for a hillbilly boy like myself to catagorize and sort them out accordingly. So here we go ...

 Faygo ..............  The Best!
 Boylan's .........   "Diet" The diet flavor was too strong. I will give their regular flavor a try someday.
 Dr. Brown's ...    Yuck! ... I almost spit it out!
 Sioux City ......   Taste more like cola than rootbeer ???
 Eli's ...............    Lots of foam, but that's about it.
 Filbert's .........    Another "cola-like" flavor.
 Virgil's ...........    Way too "licoricey" for me. I liked it at first but don't now!

 Now what I need to do is compare "Faygo" to "Mr. D'z." But that will have to wait until I can figure out a way to get some Mr. D'z from Kingman, Arizona to here. I plan to research that too and see if it can be shipped. After all ... if Oprah can do it, so can I.  Right?  Wrong!  She sent a personal courier to pick up her 17 cases. And at present I don't happen to have a personal courier at my disposal. Anyone want to volunteer?  Lol  []

 Hopefully my next post will be something about the Faygo story. And if someone is already familiar with and collects it, please, please share it with the rest of us.

 I hope all have enjoyed this as much as I have. And if anyone suggest a Dr Pepper type taste-test, I will bust out my trusty hillbilly rifle and shoot them!  [:-]

 Thanks again. I'll be back!

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 26, 2010)

Faygo Link. Check it out!   http://www.faygo.com/Display.aspx?id=20   []

 SPB


----------



## mgardziella (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow, didn't know you could get Faygo out there.  I am especially fond of their grape flavor.


----------



## JayBeck (Jul 27, 2010)

Faygo is the best root beer I have had in recent memory. I bought a six pack last week and I think the fact it is an ACL bottle just makes it that much better. That plus the real sugar instead of high fructose corn syrup which I'm pretty sure is used in the plastic bottled and canned root beer made by Faygo, it is just not as good. Found some rather tasty A&W in glass ACL bottles not too long ago but they disappeared.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 27, 2010)

I would never have guessed Faygo would be in the running, not to mention at the top of the list.  I always viewed them as an "off brand" maker.  I don't think I have had any of their products.

 Wish I had the money to order some Henry's from BevMo...but I don't.  At least I know where I can order it now.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 27, 2010)

Poison_Us ~

 Thanks for stopping by.  Yah ... you should try it sometime. Until the other day I never even heard of Faygo, and now I'm their biggest fan.  []   There are several vintage Faygo bottles on e-Bay right now, with the one below being the best of the lot. Currently there are no bids on it, with a starting price of $9.99 plus $8.00 S&H.  I'm watching it but think I will hold out for a less expensive example to show up. I like it and all that, but not that much.

 SPB

 e-Bay Link :   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220643103031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 27, 2010)

Now that I have determined my favorite "Flavor" of rootbeer, I thought it only appropiate that since this is a bottle site to display my favorite "Bottle" of the one's tested. And that vote goes to ...

                                                                ~ FROSTIE ~

 And even though their current label is not an acl, but rather one of the new "stick-on" types, I just love the Frostie guy/snowman with his earmuffs and Santa-type cap. In fact, if he's not a Santa Claus knock-off, then I don't know what is. But I doubt anyone these days has a patent on ol' Saint Nick.

 And if you think I'm weird, check out this link and read what some guy named Spike goes through when he does a root beer taste test. Plus he has an interesting grading system, along with some fairly detailed notes on the root beer's he tested. Unfortuniately Faygo is not listed, but many of the others are which may also include your personal favorite.

 Spike's Root Beer Link :  http://www.rootbeerreviews.com/brews/brewmain.html 

 So this pretty much concludes my participation on this subject. But I will look forward to your comments should any turn up. (So now what am I supposed to do?  Hmmm ... I bet I'll think of something!)

 Thanks again ... it was fun while it lasted.  []

 SPB

 Frostie Bottles ... L/R ... 1967 - 1972 - 1977 - 2010 ...  (Frostie originated in 1939).


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 27, 2010)

Diet soda is not only bad for you, it tastes absolutely horrible.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 28, 2010)

I have to wait for payday to participate... my daughter turned needy this week! But I will be having my own taste test this weekend, I hope!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 28, 2010)

I was wondering where you "doodled" off to.  Lol  []  Sounds good to me.  Try and find some of the Faygo if you can ... that is unless you're a hillbilly and only have a "Four-Corners" market to shop at.  (Just kidding ... I'm full-of-it tonight).  This thread ain't going nowhere that I know of.  But if you happen to end up trying and liking Dr. Brown's Root Beer best, then we are really going to have a problem.  I wouldn't give that stuff to my cat ... and I don't even have a cat!  [:-]

 Take care ... and thanks for letting us know.

 SPB


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 28, 2010)

How about mixing a litte Hire's


----------



## ncbred (Jul 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Â I've seen this brand on TV.Â  I may have even tried it, but I can't remember.Â  They have some flavors that look good.Â  http://www.myjones.com/store/beverages/pure-cane-soda/12-pack-of-root-beer-jones-pure-cane-soda.html
> 
> Can anyone give a simple explanation of the differences between Sarsaparilla, Root Beer, Birch Beer, etc?Â  What is the cream flavor in cream soda??


 
 Try Target.  They are the only store around here that carries Jones Soda.


----------



## green dragon (Jul 28, 2010)

OK,  did the taste test for the microbrew root beers today ( now ) during lunch . 

  results: 

  1) Jones soda - # 1, this has a vanilla taste, ala A&W, and I think it beats A&W, but will have to do a side by side test. 

  2) Saranac - nice clean  flavor and smooth . 

  3) Stewarts ( most foaming of the five ) 

  4) Boylans ( good but  to me not sure why the hype ) 

  5) Virgils - totally agree with Bob on this one, too licoricey ( anise ) tasting, good  at first, but  not one I'd drink much of - Barqs has a somewhat anise taste, too. 

  have to sit down and see where I rate everyone overall, comparing the micros to the  mass market and final listing, I  still have some in each bottle, so we'll see  

  Note that I did test with lunch, so might not be a 'best root beer' test, but a 'best with corn dogs' test, lol .

  been neat, fun hunting them donw,  overdrinking  to test, lol... neat bottles I decided to save []. 

   Thanks to Rootbeerbob for the start  

  ~ AL


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 28, 2010)

I actually usually drink the Boylan's Birch Beer, so I'm going to have to re-try their root beer. 
 I've had Dr Jones Celery Soda and so I'm not looking forward to their rootbeer! (Homemade Celery Soda was not too bad, though - definitely different.)
 I know Stewarts is good, but when I buy Stewarts, I usually get the Orange - it's got that great baby aspirin taste to it that I miss from my childhood!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 29, 2010)

dollar bill ~

 I never thought to make it from scratch with Hires extract ... not sure you can still find it these days. My dad remembers making it as a kid back in the 1920s. He said they would bottle and cork it, which I believe was part of a kit Hires used to put out. By the way, does anybody know how to date those extract bottles like the one below? I know some of the later one's had screw caps, but most of the one's I've seen (and everybody has at least one) are the cork type like mine. 

 green dragon ~

 Thanks for the participation and kind words. Maybe we should start a root beer connoisseur's club. But if you don't know how to spell "connoisseur" with your eyes closed you can't be a member. Which leaves me out because I had to look on the Virgil's carton. I look forward to your final a-n-a-l-y-s-i-s.  <  I typed it with dashes because when I tried to write it the regular way it  ****  the first for letters. (Seriously).  Hmmm ... go figure!  [:-]

 Thanks again,

 SPB

 I waited all day to get this sunset image ... cool, huh?  []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 30, 2010)

I picked up a couple more brands of rootbeer today and will give them the ol' taste-test this weekend. I can't wait to try the Route 66 brand! I've heard of it before, but have never tried it. I like their play on words ... "Route Beer."  []   The "Triple XXX" is new to me and not one that Bevmo's had in stock last week. Which might mean it's really, really good and they sell out. I'll find out in a day or two and let you know.

 SPB

          Paper Label                             ACL


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 30, 2010)

I just picked up a Triple XXX today. I hope it's good.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 31, 2010)

Morb ~

 Like the old addage says ... "Great minds think alike!"  []    Have a good weekend.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 1, 2010)

I just completed my taste-test for the "Route 66" and "Triple XXX" root beer's, and rate them as follows ...

 Route 66 .......  A great "middle of the road" root beer, but still not as good as "Faygo."

 Triple XXX ...  Pretty good, but light on "root" flavor compared to some of the others.

 And since I love posting photos, here's a lineup of three Hires bottles that I refer to as "the same but different."  Can you pick out the actual (shown mixed) sequence of years ... 1950 - 1954 - 1959 ?  See answer below photo.

 Thanks, and I hope to hear from others soon.

 SPB 






 All 8 oz. Lined up L/R ...  1950 - 1959 - 1954


----------

